
Framer X: What we know so far (30 +Links) - curtisspope
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1t8AS3TAKDPs_xpgO2uzBamCgiYB-hk6bz0pbK9iAJmM
======
curtisspope
On the eve of beta invites going out, I thought I would compile a list. +1 for
effort if you want

